# Lubicle Black Stuff and Other Stuff



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Aug 2, 2017)

How does Lubicle Black outlast the cube exactly? Isn't lube supposed to dry out after a little bit of use? 


oh btw i probably lied abot de other stuf pert hehe


----------



## applezfall (Aug 2, 2017)

CantGetSub15Seconds said:


> oh btw i probably lied abot de other stuf pert hehe


u liar


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Aug 2, 2017)

applezfall said:


> u liar


gasppp


----------



## Luke8 (Aug 2, 2017)

I expect more info will come out when the lube is officially released.


----------



## McubeS (Aug 25, 2017)

If I were to guess; The lubricant must be some type of oil that has some attributes to prevent its evaporation.

We're talking similar to DNM-37.


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Aug 25, 2017)

McubeS said:


> If I were to guess; The lubricant must be some type of oil that has some attributes to prevent its evaporation.
> 
> We're talking similar to DNM-37.


Chris was thinking about making it thicker.


----------



## McubeS (Aug 25, 2017)

CantGetSub15Seconds said:


> Chris was thinking about making it thicker.



Can't wait.

It's been a long time coming for long lasting lubricant.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 25, 2017)

I hope it has the feeling after 10 solves of breaking in Maru for as long as the cube is my main as dnm37 was too fast for too long and my times suffered for about a week.


----------



## heyitsconnor (Aug 25, 2017)

i wonder what happens when you put lubicle black on the pieces


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Aug 25, 2017)

To be honest, i wouldn't wear gloves, get paper towels, be extra careful not to get stained, this and that just to lube the core of my cube. But people seem to go ''WOAHHHH'' after trying it out so i think it must be actually REALLY GOOD.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 25, 2017)

Honestly I am wondering if it will even be good. I mean the whole "it will outlast the cube" thing doesn't matter since traxxas already last 5-10k solves. It also helps the cubicle has sent bone dry cubes with it and then they lube it and of course it's going to feel "so much better" it's because you freaking lubed the cube! I hope it is actually good but I wouldn't be surprised if it was just 50k dyed black or something like that.


----------



## Zerksies (Aug 25, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Honestly I am wondering if it will even be good. I mean the whole "it will outlast the cube" thing doesn't matter since traxxas already last 5-10k solves. It also helps the cubicle has sent bone dry cubes with it and then they lube it and of course it's going to feel "so much better" it's because you freaking lubed the cube! I hope it is actually good but I wouldn't be surprised if it was just 50k dyed black or something like that.


It's probably a mix of their speed lubes mixed and dyed black.


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 25, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it was just 50k dyed black or something like that.


Well, molybdenum disulfide _is_ a black powder (or dark grey, depending on particle size). It's not black just to make it look different; it's black because the main ingredient is black.

Sure, most people wouldn't have a lab and wouldn't know how to tell if there's actually MoS2 in Lubicle Black, but it doesn't make sense for Cubicle to just blatantly misrepresent what they're selling. (They could be taking refuge in audacity, but eh, my prior for that is pretty low.)



Underwatercuber said:


> It also helps the cubicle has sent bone dry cubes with it and then they lube it and of course it's going to feel "so much better" it's because you freaking lubed the cube!


This, though—fully agreed. Most of the testers only made videos with the dry GTS2 they were provided.


----------



## Luke8 (Aug 26, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> It also helps the cubicle has sent bone dry cubes with it and then they lube it and of course it's going to feel "so much better" it's because you freaking lubed the cube!



If a terrible cube will feel great after using lubicle black, an already good cube will be out of this world once lubed, right?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 26, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> If a terrible cube will feel great after using lubicle black, an already good cube will be out of this world once lubed, right?


Unless that means overlubing, but I would assume a dnm37 black combination will work well for some ( I personally don't like dnm37 as it is too fast and I prefer the feeling of Maru even if it doesn't last as long)


----------



## Malkom (Aug 26, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> If a terrible cube will feel great after using lubicle black, an already good cube will be out of this world once lubed, right?


No it's the exact opposite. If the cube is bad (because it's dry) it will become amazing in comparison. If the is already good (aka lubed) the difference is pretty small.


----------

